# young found



## maja (Aug 8, 2005)

hi, i found a young pigeon tonight, it doesn't fly so i took him home with me before cats eat it  

i looked at the link of pigeon's age and i think it's old around 23 days or something around that. it has the feathers all over the body but it's still pretty tiny and can't fly. 

i placed him on my balcony, gave him water and some seeds. i haven't seen him drinking water, but i think i saw him swalloing a few seeds. 

should i have put him inside the house maybe? 
when does the young pigeons start to fly?
does this 20+ days old knows how to drink or eat?
i'm not sure if this one is sick or not, it doesn't have any injures, but it looks a bit quiet. i'll monitor him and see what happens tomorrow... 

any advice on how to take care of him will be appriciated  

maja


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Maja, 

Thank you for taking this young pigeon into your home for care. If the pigeon is the age you mentioned, he is capable of eating on his own but he might still not know what to do yet. He should be able to drink on his own at this point as well. Can you show the pigeon where the water is but gently taking his head and gently dipping his beak into the water...this will show him where it is and he should be able to figure out what to do from then on.

If you could, it would be better if you could bring him inside and place him in a medium sized box lined with an old towel, paper towels or newspapers. If you've got a heating pad, this can be placed underneath the box covered by a towel as well. He may be sick and it's hard for us to know for sure by your brief observations. Keep him quiet, in a semi darkened area and warm for now if you can.

Pigeons learn to fly around 35-40 days old so he's got a bit of time left before he'll be able to go. Can you take and post any pictures of the pigeon ?

Keep us posted,


----------



## maja (Aug 8, 2005)

i was trying and trying to make my pigeon eat and drink today... all the seeds i had at home (rice and wheat) were too big for his him to swalow (it's around 23 days old)... i tried giving him some soft food into his beak with tweezers, like soaked bread, but he simply wouldn't open his mouth.... then, after i got all worried for him not eating, i went to get some millet and he liked it! he ate all the millet i gave him from my palm (that was sweet  ), it was easy for him to swalow it.... 
how much seeds should one 23 days old eat??? i worry if he eats enough...

then drinking..... i had problems with making him drink water too. he drinks very little, like few driops, i worry if it's too little? if he was thrusty he would drink more right?  
how much water should he drink a day? he had just few drops (that i've seen off)

for now on, i'm keeping it on my balcony cause it's summer where i live.... and i thought that moving him inside and outside every day would make him stressed.... 

i'm gonna take a pic tomorow so you can see him  

maja


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi there,

Thank you for your attention to this pigeon.

Can you get some wild bird seed? If he enjoyed the millet he will surely enjoy a variety of seed. He will eat about one teaspoon to a tablespoon of seed about 4 times a day, then down to two servings a day. You can add some unpopped corn to the mix for more variety. That is what he needs, for nutrtion, a variety.

Pigeons usually drink right after they eat, and it is about equal to what they eat. Watch and see how much water disappears from the bowl after he drinks. He should suck down enough to where you see him swallow a few gulps.

Make sure to keep him protected from wind, rain, and any predators, flying or otherwise, if you keep him on the porch. 

Thank you

Treesa


----------

